# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Rusya'dan Amerika'ya inanılmaz tehdit!

## bozok

*Rusya'dan Amerika'ya inanılmaz tehdit!* 



*Rusya, Amerika'yı, Gürcistan ve Ukrayna NATO'ya aldığı takdirde, İran'a S-300 savunma füzeleri satmakla tehdit ediyor..* 


*31.08.2008 / gazetevatan.com* 



*"Soğuk savaş"* endişesi giderek artarken, İngiliz Daily Telegraph gazetesi yeni bir iddia ortaya attı.. 

Gazeteye göre, Rusya Amerika'yı, Gürcistan ve Ukrayna NATO'ya aldığı takdirde, İran'a S-300 savunma füzeleri satmakla tehdit ediyor..

Gazeteye konuşan Pentagon danışmanları ve isimlerini vermeye Amerikan yetkilileri,* "Rusya Soğuk Savaş'taki gibi elini güçlendirmeye çalışıyor. Amerika'ya benimle uğraşmayın mesajı veriyor"* diye konuştu..

Uzmanlara göre, İran'a dünyanın en gelişmiş hava savunma ve saldırı sistemlerinden olan S-300'lerin yerleştirilmesi, İsrail'in İran'a yapacağı herhangi bir saldırıyı önleyebilir. 


*OYUNUN KURALLARI DEğİşİR*

Pentagon danışmanı Dan Goure *"Eğer Tahran bu füzelere sahip olursa, oyunun bütün kuralı değişir"* diye konuştu...


Telegraph'ın iddiasına göre, Rusya diplomatları aracılığıyla bu konuyu Amerika'ya bir çok kez iletti. 

Hatta Tahran ile S-300 füzeleri hakkında bir antlaşmaya bile varıldı. Antlaşmaya göre eğer füzeleri satmaya razı olursa, füzeler Belarus üzerinden Tahran'a gönderilecek. 

İsrail ise, bu antlaşmanın sağlandığına ancak hala durdurulabileceğine inanıyor. 


*EN BüYüK HAVA SAVUNMA SİSTEMİ*

Dünyanın en büyük hava savunma sistemlerinden biri olan S-300'ler 100 hava hedefini aynı anda izleyebiliyor ve herhangi bir uçağı 130 kilometre öteden sıfır hata ile vurabiliyor...

...

----------


## bozok

*ABD Hakimiyeti Sona Erdi*

 

*Rusya, ABD'nin tek başına dünyaya hakim olamayacağını ilan etti.*

*Medvedev'in beş ilkesi* 

Rusya Federasyonu Başkanı Dimitri Medvedev, bundan böyle Rus dış politikasına yön vereceğini söylediği beş ilke açıkladı. 

*Medvedev:* Yurtdışındaki işadamlarımızı da koruruz. 

Medvedev'in dün Moskova'da yaptığı konuşmaya göre bunlardan ilki, uluslararası hukukun temel ilkelerine saygı göstermek ve diğer uluslarla ilişkilerini bunlar çerçeveside kurmak. 

*İkincisi*, dünyanın çok kutuplu olması gereği. 

Medvedev *"bu ABD gibi ciddi ve otorite sahibi bir ülke bile olsa"*, tek bir ülkenin küresel hakimiyetini kabul etmeyeceklerini söyledi. 

*üçüncü ilke*, başka ülkelerle çatışmadan kaçınmak. 

Medvedev bu konuda da *"Rusya yalnız kalmak istemiyor böyle bir planı yok. Rusya Avrupa ile, ABD ile ve diğer ülkelerle ilişkilerini mümkün olduğunca geliştirecektir"* diye konuştu. 

Rus liderin büyük önem verdiklerini vurgulayarak dile getirdiği* dördüncü ilke*, dünyanın her neresinde olursa olsun Rus vatandaşlarının can güvenliğinin ve onurunun korunması. 


Dünya çok kutuplu olmalı. Tek kutuplu bir dünya kabul edilemez. 

Medvedev buna yabancı ülkelerde faaliyet gösteren Rus işadamlarının da dahil olduğunu belirtti. 

Kremlin lideri son olarak, dünyanın bazı bölgelerinde Rusya'nın* "ayrıcalıklı çıkarları"* bulunduğunu ve bu bölgelerdeki ülkelerle dostane ilişkiler geliştirmek için çaba harcanacağını kaydetti. 

Medvedev bir soru üzerine, bunlar arasında eski Sovyet cumhuriyetlerinin başta geldiğini ancak başka bölgelerin de olduğunu belirtti. 

Kremlin lideri, ülkesine yaptırım uygulanması için ısrarlı olan bazı Avrupa liderlerini de *"kendilerinin de Batı'ya karşı yaptırımlar uygulamak zorunda kalabileceklerini"* söyleyerek uyardı. 

AB ülkeleri petrollerinin yaklaşık üçte birini, doğal gazlarının da beşte ikisini Rusya'dan alıyor. 

Böylece Medvedev, AB liderleri zirvesi öncesinde geri adım atmaya niyeti olmadığını göstermiş oldu. 

Abhazya ve Güney Osetya'nın bağımsızlığını tanıma kararından asla vazgeçmeyeceğini belirten Medvedev, bu ülkelere ekonomik, sosyal, insani ve askeri yardımda bulunacaklarını belirtti. (BBC)


02.09.2008 / İnternetajans

----------

